# Frage zu Nvidia ShadowPlay !?



## StrikerTNT (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,

seit nun knapp einem Monat besitze ich eine Nvidia GTX 970 und somit auch die Fähigkeit ShadowPlay zu benutzen.
Alles läuft gut, meine Aufnahmen haben gutes Bild, guten inGame sound und schön (relativ) kleine Größe.
Nur es gibt ein Problem , bei dem ich immernoch nach einer Lösung suche. Ich benutze zur Zeit ein Logitech G930 Headset, die Mikrofonqualität ist ( wenn ich auf TS oder mit Software teste) annehmbar gut, dennoch wenn ich bei ShadowPlay so einstellen, dass es das Mikrofon mit aufnimmt verzerrt irgendwas die Stimme extrem. Ich habe immernoch keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte da die Qualität überall sonst gut ist und nie irgendwie knistert etc.
Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen, da ich ziemlich gern mal etwas mit ShadowPlay anfangen möchte 

mfg Striker


----------



## Goldini50 (25. Februar 2015)

Empfehle dir nimm deine Stimem mit einem anderen Programm auf - diese Verzerrung tritt meines Wissens auf wenn du im Ts bist (zumindest bei mir so ) 
Seit dem nutze ich Audacity als Programm um meine Stimme+die Stimmen von anderen im Ts aufzunehmen.


----------



## StrikerTNT (25. Februar 2015)

Alles klar, vielen dank schonmal für die Antwort.

Zur Zeit mache ich das auch über Audacity, finde es aber relativ aufwendig alles später wieder zusammen zu schneiden.
Vlt kennt sich jemand mit den richtigen Programmen aus, mit welchen es besser funktioniert als mit dem 08/15 Windows Movie Maker ( den ich dazu gerade benutze),  am Besten wäre es wenn das Programm kostenlos ist, denn die Videos sind noch nur für private Zwecke ^^
danke nochmals

mfg Striker


----------



## Goldini50 (25. Februar 2015)

Ja gut - zum rendern/schneiden usw. benutze ich Adobe After effects. bzw. Premiere Pro(in der Studenten version - sonst unbezahlbar)^^
Aber vllt. sagen dir ja auch solche Programme wie "Cinefx" oder  Magix Deluxe( testversion ist for free) zu  .


----------



## StrikerTNT (27. Februar 2015)

ok vielen dank für die Hilfe Goldini ^^

mfg Striker


----------



## shadie (27. Februar 2015)

Suche auch mal nach Lightworks, damit habe ich früher geschnitten.

Bzgl. Aufnahmeprogramm.

Stimmen = Audacity da kannst du auch das Rauschen rausschneiden, muss man sich mal bischen mit beschäftigen dann läuft das

Video: OBS (Openbroadcaster Software), von Shadowplay bin ich nicht so begeistert, mit welcher Bitrate nimmt das denn mittlerweile auf?
Früher war das echt grausig.


----------



## Goldini50 (27. Februar 2015)

max. knapp 50 MBits


----------



## hacky998 (27. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> max. knapp 50 MBits


Das stimmt nicht. 
Ich habe bei mir 100 Mbits eingestellt und das ist noch nicht das Maximum.


----------



## Goldini50 (9. März 2015)

Habe die ShadowPlay v. 1.40 ! Und da sind max 50mbits drin.


----------



## hacky998 (9. März 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Habe die ShadowPlay v. 1.40 ! Und da sind max 50mbits drin.


Wenn man die Aufnahme Auflösung einstellt und nicht vom Spiel vorgeben lässt, sind auch mehr als 50 Mbits möglich.


----------



## Goldini50 (10. März 2015)

Warum sollte man beim aufnehmen noch zusätzlich die Auflösung höher stellen wenn das doch nur mehr leistung verbraucht ? Das kann man doch noch im nachhinein hochschrauben. Z.b. in der gewünschten Auflösung rendern


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. März 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man beim aufnehmen noch zusätzlich die Auflösung höher stellen wenn das doch nur mehr leistung verbraucht ? Das kann man doch noch im nachhinein hochschrauben. Z.b. in der gewünschten Auflösung rendern


Nein, denn du kannst nicht einfach hochrendern, da fehlen ja die Information bei dieser Auflösung. Was rendern bringt ist eine schärfere Darstellung welcher nicht zu verwechseln ist mit der nativen Auflösung. Das gleiche sehen wir bei einer Aufnahme von 30fps bei 60fps "SlowMotion Aufnahmen", es fehlen Informationen die man nicht durch Upscaling der Bildinhalte (Auflösung oder Zeit) umgehen werden kann. Deshalb differnzieren. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Goldini50 (10. März 2015)

Ich versteh nicht ganz warum die Informationen von ( z.b. FullHD) fehlen sollten wenn du während derAufnhame dein Spiel in Full HD aufzeichnest. Ich meine - sie sind jada . .. werden nur nicht vom Aufnahmeprogramm verwendet.


----------

